# Getting ready for the military



## NickB (Aug 30, 2002)

Ive decided to start a new diary. In 13 months i shipping out to boot camp.

I need to get ready. Posting here is a great motivational tool for me, plus i really need the help.

I need help getting ready. Im weak [max bench is about 100], im got low endurance and my body fat is high enough that i cant help but get shot if i were being aimed at, lol.

About a week after i stopped posting here, i cut my hand very badly and it's been bandaged/healing for nearly a month, so i havent lifted at all. It's fine now, doc said i could started lifting again, so i will. Ive just been doing 30-45 minutes of cardio a day and tried to keep a low carb diet.Im not a big eater. 3-4 meals a day tops is all i can do.

I havent lifted because i havent been able to. 

I need help getting fit and ready for boot camp, while burning as much fat as i can.

Please help me, mold me :[   I would go to a personal trainer but i have less money than crashman   hehe

Stats:

age: 17
height : 70inches
weight: 175
BF% : 23%


----------



## lina (Aug 31, 2002)

Go For it Nick! You can do it... be patient!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 31, 2002)

Good luck Nick! I know you can do it! And as lina said, patience is the key.. Fitness is no quick fix!


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 31, 2002)

Nick...you might want to watch a show on the History Channel, its about basic training for the army (not knowing which branch your going onto)...and it shows what they go through for the 2 months their there (covers it all, PT, drill and all that crap) its on monday night so check the listing for your area,  and good luck with your goals


----------



## NickB (Aug 31, 2002)

Thanks mike [and the rest for the wellwishes], i'll watch that. Im actualy going into the navy while i get my college degree, then i'll become and officer and possibly switch to another branch.

But , i need to get fit... i need help putting together a plan :\

ive got pics at... http://unreal.hostmb.com/fitness/fitness.html   so you can see what needs worked (everything, heh.) i really dont look like someone who would be going into the military. i catch a lot of flak for it, too. "You're going into the military? haha".


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2002)

We all start somewhere nick. I think when you hit the weight room afterwards hit the tanning both you are white my friend.


----------



## NickB (Sep 2, 2002)

rofl bigs. yes. i am white as the crayon, lol.


----------



## Adidas (Sep 2, 2002)

Good luck Nick!  Look forward to reading your journal and watching your progress.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 2, 2002)

Hope the best. Nick if start training hard will get a body that anybody would be pride to have them protect our land.  


Still think you need a tan had to put my sunglasses on the second time i lookedat your pic.


----------



## Badger (Sep 2, 2002)

Go NAVY!!!  Congrats Nick.  Best of luck to you, both with your phyiscal and military goals.  I was Navy myself so if you have any questions pm me and if I can I'll help you out.


----------



## NickB (Sep 8, 2002)

My plan: I'm starting 9-9-02.  It is a 1 month routine.

*Everyday w/o day includes 1 mil run to improve time. 
day 1 - chest, tris*
Bench - 3x10
Flys - 3x10
skullcrusher - 3x10
extension - 3x10
dips to finish off until exhaustion (maybe?)

*day 2 - back, bis*
assisted pullups - 3x10
stiff legged deadlifts - 3x10
seated rows - 3x10
bb curls  - 3x10

*day 3 - legs*
squats 3x10
lying leg curls - 3x10
calf raises - 3x10




Measurements , beginning body fat, along with pictures will be taken and posted tommorow morning


----------



## Mudge (Sep 8, 2002)

Wow, sorry to hear about the hand, I know how those occasional cuts and stuff can slow you down and it does suck


----------



## lina (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey Nick

How goes it?

Do you need a drill sargeant to yell at you?  

LOL.... 

Hope you have kicked the carb habit now... I'm working on mine... today was a better day!  How was yours?


----------



## NickB (Sep 20, 2002)

Hi lina :]

Goign good, thank you for asking . Working on the carb habit. Ive cut the milk in my protein shakes from 12oz to 6. I split it 6oz 2% milk with 6oz water and a handfull of ice.

I get my carbs from rice and my oatmeal mostly, and the assorted ritz cracker throughout the day to keep me sane. Im slowly getting rid of the carbs... slowly but surely.

A drill sargaent would be greeat, lol. 

Now that ive got my own car im going to the gym every 5 days a week for cardio, 3 for weight training.

I FEEL great, my confidence is up. Now, if i could only get rid of my acne scars i would be incredibly happy with myself :]


----------



## lina (Sep 21, 2002)

Keep it going and sounds good... slowly but surely...

Acne.... nothing you could really do about it!  I had my bouts like any other teenager! Look at them as battle scars of life... of teenage years ...

So keep posting your journal, k?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

Hey Nick-
congrats on picking a branch! I've had friends who were Navy. They had a great time, saw the world, good stuff.
Don't worry about what you look like right now. You said you are not going in for another 13 months? Yuo've got more than enough time to reshape yourself. Besides, you look like your average rectuit going in. 

I was looking at your workout. May I tweak a little?
For your chest, you have two exercises for chest and three for a minor part; triceps. Dips can be either a chest and or tri exercise depending on how you do it. Maybe add in a third chest movement or remove one tri movement.
On your bi's you've only got one exercise for bis as you have the three for tris. You do not want to have the tris overpower your bis, even thought they are a bigger muscle.
Maybe also throw in some leg extensions?
I did not see any shoulder exercises.
Just make sure you hit one compound exercise for each body part:
military press: delts
Bench Press: Chest
Dead Lift: Back
Pull-up / Pull-Down: Back
Squats: Legs
Bar Bell curl: Bi's
Skull crusher: tris
So, if you want to do one body part per day, maybe do a Monday, Tuesday, thursday, Friday workout week?
That is how I more or less keep my schedule:
day 1) chest, tri
day2) back, bi
day 3) off
day 4) delts, tri (if run out of time on chest day)
day 5) legs
day 6) off
day 7) off or repeat if feel good enough.

Maybe this helps?


----------



## NickB (Sep 22, 2002)

Burner, thanks for your input  I'll work in more biceps wednesday. I might try the 1 part every day... Now that i have a car i can  We'll see tho. i might be taking up martial arts so i might not be able to fit that in. For now i will keep my current split


*Current measurements 9-22 :*
* 14 days on my regimen so far *

Weight - 174
Bodyfat - aprox 21%
Height - 69.5in
Neck - 15
Chest [taken right above nipples]-  39
Arm - 13 1/16 inch  
Arm - 12 3/4 [whoa, needs work]
Waiste (around belly button) - 36​


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

you're welcome-
don't forget to add in delts!
later


----------



## NickB (Sep 22, 2002)

delts, i did forgot those  

*writes it down*


----------



## NickB (Sep 25, 2002)

Real life stuff - Was tested for diabetes, came back negative (thank god) but my TSH count is above average. normal is 4.4, mine is 4.65. Hypothyroidism. Not good. I go back in a month to get tested again. I pray to god this wont affect my chances of getting into a combat  mos [job] for the military. Im going to break down if it does.

Weight training stuff - Started using Glutamine. 1 serving in my post workout shake. Will start taking it 30 minutes before. Starting monday im going to do a 1 day per body part split. Monday chest, tuesday tris, wednesday bis, etc., while doing 20 minutes of cardio after training. 

Ive been cheating on my diet. Ive had some chips, dip, cookies.... argh. Falling apart. Someone kick my ass back into gear please :[


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 25, 2002)

hey, shape up or when I get down to So. Cal I'll have to stop by and kick your butt.  

now shape up.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey Nick-
Good luck on the TSH thing.

You are going Nvy, and wana be combat? i'm guessing SEAL? 
On second thought. You need to kick mucho booty! Keep your workouts more geared for stamina instead of strength.
Id go ask Pit Boss for some advice. He was a jarhead, but might be able to give you some insights?

I found this. Was looking for an actual workout for seals, but this might give some insight as well:

http://www.navysealteams.com/Prepare.htm


----------



## lina (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey Nick,

Don't give up!  Hypothyroidism is very common and I doubt they would not let you in due to that.... I have it too.... There is some good info in the Nutrition Forum about it.  At least you know now what's the matter and you can fix the problem!  So by being on meds you may loose faster.... Try finding a good doc!

I know it's tough to kick the carb habit... I'm trying too!

If you have a hard time getting back on track maybe you want to start slow... Maybe 

wk 1: cut out sugar, 
wk 2: eat enuf protein, 
wk 3: add some good fats, 
wk 4: cut out bad carbs, etc.  

Also don't forget your water!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 26, 2002)

Not sure if anyone will go along with me here but...  Don't worry about your diet. Don't worry about your BF%. Heck you're only 17 you are going to bootcamp not training for the Olympia.  You don't need to worry so much about your bf% as you do your strength and to get stronger you need to feed your body. Sure eat healthy but don't kill yourself over it. 

You need to worry about basic strength and endurance. Even then we are talking about Navy bootcamp... 

I went to boot camp at 17 years of age. I was 5'9 and 142lbs. I was a smoker and while  was lean I was not in great shape. Over the course of 3 months I gained 25lbs!!! I went from a 26 minute 3 mile run to a 20 minute 3 mile run. I went from 45 sit ups to 80 situps and from 4 pull ups to 20.  The pull ups were the hardest since I gained all that weight.. LOL 

You have over a year to get where you will feel comfortable and confident. Don't stress about it.  Try to get in 3 runs a week, start slow and maybe time them. Keep them around 10 minutes per mile and no more than 5 miles at a time. 

Start doing pull ups. One at a time. If you can 3 great. Then work for 4 and so on.  I'm not sure if they switched to crunches over regular sit ups. Either way do both. 

Oh and do lots of push ups to help with some of that upper body strength... aI'm sure they still do push ups in bootcamp.


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by NickB *_
> I need help getting ready. Im weak [max bench is about 100], im got low endurance and my body fat is high enough that i cant help but get shot if i were being aimed at, lol.



Stick with dumbells and dips for now. Your bench will go up. I am also assuming you are fairly new to lifting weights?? if so give your self some time. The human body is amazing. I took a few years off and had to start all over. I didn't go for max weights but I worked out with 135, 145 amd 155 lbs on bench. Within a month I was up to 185.  Don't worry about the amount of W8 but the quality and quantity of your work outs. 

As far as being shot at??? Unless you are going to be a Corpman (medic) the only thing shooting at you will be a guided missle aimed at that huge battleship gray boat you will be calling home and there ain't anyway to dodge that bullet!!!


----------



## NickB (Sep 27, 2002)

Thanks for the info all. Glad to hear my condition isnt too rare. Maybe i can get in.

Pit, i am leaning more heavily towards army now. We'll see what happens  I'll be deciding sometime before june, hehe.

Im really trying to get fit quick for the ladies, more than the military. ive got a while to train for that ;]


----------



## lina (Sep 27, 2002)

How goes it Nickie boy?

What you been up to?

Hey trying to get fit for them ladies is not a bad goal!  Either way it will be good for you and your health!  Looking at your pics you are not really overweight.... so you have a good start.


----------



## NickB (Oct 3, 2002)

walked downstairs today in a medium white shirt (wear it for an undershirt) and my sister says, whoa you look buff. lol. 


Added incline bench to my chest, and, whoa. ive never felt my pecs burn like this ... i like it   Upper area really got worked. I'll add decline next week and work the lower area.

My tris are really getting to be prominent now, when i flex i can see the beginings of a nice horseshoe  if i wasnt so blindingly white they might look good. I need to get a sunless tanner, as it is too cold to go lay in the sun now. Can anyone recommend a good one for everyday looks?


----------



## lina (Oct 4, 2002)

nice compliment from your sis! 

Sounds like you are happier with your body and things are going well!

I use Banana Boat Sunless Tanner.  The foam one works pretty good.  Make sure you put it on evenly and wash your hands after.  

Keep it up!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

hey NIck-
have you been logging your workouts anywhere?


----------



## Pitboss (Oct 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by NickB *_
> My tris are really getting to be prominent now, when i flex i can see the beginings of a nice horseshoe  if i wasnt so blindingly white they might look good. I need to get a sunless tanner, as it is too cold to go lay in the sun now. Can anyone recommend a good one for everyday looks?



Little by little you'll see changes occur just keep at it!

I suggest just getting outside as much as you can, just wear shorts. Go jogging, hiking, etc. It's California we can tan all year around!!!


----------



## NickB (Oct 6, 2002)

My workout schedule is up above. My weight amounts are improving, slightly. How fast should i be advancing in weights ? Ive gone up maybe 10 pounds in bench and 5 with bis/tris.

Pit, i wear shorts and short sleeves all the time, still white as can be 

I just noticed ive got massive veins starting to come out on my hands and lower arms. Very cool, hehehe.


----------



## NickB (Oct 13, 2002)

havent been able to lift . Wisdom teeth are coming in. Ive got a sore throat, headache, jaw hurts, cant open my mouth. Gonna bbe laying arund until tommoorw [monday] when i can contact the oral surgeon and get these bastards taken out. ugh. Hope the pain goes away as soon as theyre taken out so i can go back to lifting.

scuse me while i go lay down.


----------



## lina (Oct 15, 2002)

Had all 4 of mine taken out when I was in college, I'd say maybe when I was 18 or 19 years old.  They gave me general anesthetia and did the job... best job they did, no pain, no swelling... ate icecream for days! 

Take some advil... 

Feel better!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

Had mine done (all 4) while in teh Air Force...got some good drugs for thta too....


----------



## lina (Oct 21, 2002)

How are you?


----------



## NickB (Nov 11, 2002)

Im doing good , thanks :]

Im about to start a new diet. 60 carbs a day. 30 from a banana in the morning shake, 10 from milk, 20 more throughout the day. 
   fun ;]

Went out and found a long route to run in the mornings before i go to school. Get my cardio done in the morning. Weight lift later in the day. 

Yup. Alrighty. That's it for now ;]


----------

